# 901 / 904 / 907 Campingaz - Bottle Dimensions



## GDog (Mar 11, 2010)

Having looked on a few websites selling the above they list the volume of gas supplied in each of the 901 / 904 /907 bottles but not the bottle dimensions. I have very limited space in my camper conversion so really could do with the dimensions of each if you know them.

Thanks folks!

GDog


----------



## Hallii (Mar 11, 2010)

907 and 904 are the same diameter at 8"

the 907 is 9 5/8" high  and the 904 is 7 1/8"

But they very a bit depending on what age they are as the older ones have a different base.

I don't know the 901 sizes. They are to small anyway.

The best and most available size is the 907, buy a cylinder and fill them yourself.

I have I full one for sale at £15 if you want.

Hallii (Worcestershire0


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Mar 11, 2010)

Gaslow size for what its worth

6kg Cylinder 
Height: 492mm 
Diameter: 246mm

Peter


----------



## lebesset (Mar 11, 2010)

why not tell us the height and diameter you could get in , then what countries you intend to visit


----------

